
Logging Like a Pro - nealhu
https://itnext.io/logging-like-a-pro-8cc6ad09e415
======
nealhu
Logs are like evidence in crime scenes, and developers are like CSIs. Logs
play a crucial role in developers’ investigation of a bug or an outage. This
article aims to not only provide a list of useful application logging
practices but also explain the theories, such as the what, the when and the
who in logging

